# Gel Staining and Poly Indoors - Also Wipe on poly vs...



## Doc7 (Aug 2, 2011)

Hello all - wondering if I would have problems applying Varathane gel stain to a fish tank stand indoors if I have windows open and fans runnings...weather would prevent me from doing it outside and that's my only other option. I'm not sure if the odors would make my 1 BR apartment unlivable or not. I also plan on putting on two coats of poly gloss and a final coat of poly satin.

I can brings rags outside.

Why use any poly besides the "wipe on" variety? Seems like the easiest type to apply - are there drawbacks? Vertical application on the assembled product here...

Thanks so much for the continued advice of the forum my final product is greatly improved every time I ask a question here!


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

Doc7 said:


> Hello all - wondering if I would have problems applying Varathane gel stain to a fish tank stand indoors if I have windows open and fans runnings...weather would prevent me from doing it outside and that's my only other option. I'm not sure if the odors would make my 1 BR apartment unlivable or not. I also plan on putting on two coats of poly gloss and a final coat of poly satin.
> 
> I can brings rags outside.
> 
> ...


A wipe on is very convenient and very easy to apply. If you make or thin your own, use naptha instead of mineral spirits, as it dries faster. It may stink up your place for a while...whether it will be unlivable is your call.












 







.


----------



## Doc7 (Aug 2, 2011)

I will pop over to an unpainted furniture store tonight (might even find cabinet doors there! Just learned about it) and pick up General Finishes products after reading great things - hopefully the GF website is correct and they are a supplier. They have great reviews for their wipe on gels and polyurethanes!we'll see what I think soon enough ...


----------



## Doc7 (Aug 2, 2011)

*moving on!*

I used general finishes “Georgian Cherry” Gel Stain and am happy with the color. Cell phone doesn’t quite do it justice and makes it a little more orange than it actually turned out but below is the general idea. It is currently top-side down – I will need to flip it and add the upper trim (currently shown on top of the project) after I topcoat the currently visible parts.

The only “gel Top coat” they had from GF was in Satin. Am I OK using 3 coats of that and is 3 coats enough? Or should I work harder on finding a glossy Arm R Seal or use a different more commonly available brand?

Thanks for continued help!!

*







*


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

Doc7 said:


> Am I OK using 3 coats of that and is 3 coats enough? Or should I work harder on finding a glossy Arm R Seal or use a different more commonly available brand?
> 
> Thanks for continued help!!
> 
> ...


The amount of finish would depend on how it looks and feels to you. Allow each application to fully dry before recoating.












 







.


----------



## Doc7 (Aug 2, 2011)

Posted in Project Show case - next update when I add doors - unsure if I will build or buy, will be doing research once I take stock of my leftover wood, cost of router bits, etc

http://www.woodworkingtalk.com/f13/fish-tank-stand-29315/











Like I say there, *thank you to everyone for your help!!!*


----------

